# cracking & popping joints?



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Well my Bentley just went through this. I took him to the vet last month and told the vet he has popping and cracking of his hips when he walks. He shows no stiffness or pain either. The vet said that wasn't normal and wanted to take a hip xray. Come to find out he has hip dysplasia. Also, they can't diagnosis it 100% unless the dog is sedated so that they can bring there knees together in the xray. When I get Bentley neutered I will have the xray done then, but I am going to wait a bit for his bones to grow a little more. I hope that this is not the case with Charlie, but mention it to your vet for sure. Please let me know what your vet says, I am very curious.

Glucosomine supplements are what you should give. Ask you vet what they suggest too, my vet didn't even recommend supplements to me. And remember, not all dogs with hip dysplasia even know they have it, which is what I am hoping for with my Bentley. Good luck at the vet.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I have our crew on the Run Free from the wholistic pet ( The Wholistic Pet: Holistic Pet Care ) It has 1500 mg glucosamine, 750 mg chondroitin, 750 mg MSM and 150 Ester C .... I'm doing that from memory but believe that's right. It seems pretty pricey but I use only 1/2 tsp per dog and the 16 oz size lasts me several months with 4 dogs. I use it as a preventative to keep their joints lubricated so as to avoid problems later. Many people I've read here use the Cosequin DS also.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

How old is Charlie? I'm thinking it could be a touch of arthritis, maybe?? 
That's what our vet told us it was with Cooper. He used to crack and pop all the time, too, when he started getting older. If I remember correctly, it started when he was about seven years old. And he was the same way - he was a tough guy and never let it slow him down. 

We had _wonderful_ results with Cosequin DS. The stuff was originally developed for race horses before they adapted a formula just for dogs. It's expensive, but it worked wonders for Cooper. Even with the arthritis, he was still able to run around like a pup at 11 years of age. I'd see what your vet thinks about it, given your dogs individual medical history, etc.

If you do decide to try it, check 1800petmeds or Petco (if there's one near you.) I think it's a bit cheaper at either of those places than it is buying directly from a vet.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Well my Bentley just went through this. I took him to the vet last month and told the vet he has popping and cracking of his hips when he walks. He shows no stiffness or pain either. The vet said that wasn't normal and wanted to take a hip xray. Come to find out he has hip dysplasia. Also, they can't diagnosis it 100% unless the dog is sedated so that they can bring there knees together in the xray. When I get Bentley neutered I will have the xray done then, but I am going to wait a bit for his bones to grow a little more. I hope that this is not the case with Charlie, but mention it to your vet for sure. Please let me know what your vet says, I am very curious.
> 
> Glucosomine supplements are what you should give. Ask you vet what they suggest too, my vet didn't even recommend supplements to me. And remember, not all dogs with hip dysplasia even know they have it, which is what I am hoping for with my Bentley. Good luck at the vet.


I remember reading your post about Bentley. I think that's when I started worrying about Charlie. 

Hopefully our boys will be the ones that don't even know they have it. I may be getting ahead of myself here but considering where Charlie came from I need to prepare myself. I'll keep you posted. He goes to the vet on the 19th.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> How old is Charlie? I'm thinking it could be a touch of arthritis, maybe??
> That's what our vet told us it was with Cooper. He used to crack and pop all the time, too, when he started getting older. If I remember correctly, it started when he was about seven years old. And he was the same way - he was a tough guy and never let it slow him down.
> 
> We had _wonderful_ results with Cosequin DS. The stuff was originally developed for race horses before they adapted a formula just for dogs. It's expensive, but it worked wonders for Cooper. Even with the arthritis, he was still able to run around like a pup at 11 years of age. I'd see what your vet thinks about it, given your dogs individual medical history, etc.
> ...


Charlie will be 15 mths on Nov 16. I'll check out Cosequin DS. We do have a Petco near us. I was looking last night at all the supplements and there are so many I didn't know where to start.

*Penny & Maggies mom* - thanks, I'll check into that too.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> Charlie will be 15 mths on Nov 16. I'll check out Cosequin DS. We do have a Petco near us. I was looking last night at all the supplements and there are so many I didn't know where to start.
> 
> *Penny & Maggies mom* - thanks, I'll check into that too.


Thats right I remember your Charlie was around the same age as my Bentley, he is almost 10 months. I really hope it is nothing, but yes, please keep me informed, because it sounds like we are both going through the same thing. I am very curious to see what your vet has to say. The xray cost be about $50, not sure what your vet will charge.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Gosh, those boys sound like me! Snap Crackle pop when I walk. just call me Rice krispies.

Seriously, i would start Charlie on the joint stuff. KayCee, who turned 8 in Aug. has been on it since she had her first knee surgery at 16 months. I do think it really jelps her. To watch her play you would never know she had had both knees operated on, has pins in one, etc.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> Gosh, those boys sound like me! Snap Crackle pop when I walk. just call me Rice krispies.



LMAO! That is too funny! I also snap and pop when I bend down. Sometimes it is so loud the whole office just stops and looks at me. I try not to bend anymore!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I snap and crackle and my hips are good! C does too... Sometimes I hear it from diff dogs of mine, I don't think it always means there is an issue. Greyhounds do it and they NEVER have hip probs.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Well my Bentley just went through this. I took him to the vet last month and told the vet he has popping and cracking of his hips when he walks. He shows no stiffness or pain either. The vet said that wasn't normal and wanted to take a hip xray. Come to find out he has hip dysplasia. Also, they can't diagnosis it 100% unless the dog is sedated so that they can bring there knees together in the xray. When I get Bentley neutered I will have the xray done then, but I am going to wait a bit for his bones to grow a little more. I hope that this is not the case with Charlie, but mention it to your vet for sure. Please let me know what your vet says, I am very curious.
> 
> Glucosomine supplements are what you should give. Ask you vet what they suggest too, my vet didn't even recommend supplements to me. And remember, not all dogs with hip dysplasia even know they have it, which is what I am hoping for with my Bentley. Good luck at the vet.


Because Samson's litter mates are having hip issues, and Samson shows some signs of it, I have been doing a lot of reading from holistic vets trying to find anything that we can do to help eliminate this problem.

In the book I'm currently reading, "Dr. Pitcairn's complete guide to Natural Health For Dogs and Cats", he mentions vitamin c as a prevention and treatment. He says to add ascorbic acid (powdered) to their food daily. He says the hip forms incorrectly as a result of weak ligaments and muscles around the joints. Vitamin C is essential to these tissues. He says 500 milligrams daily till 4 months, then change the dose to 1 to 2 grams daily.

We have started this with Samson. Also he mentions bone meal which we are also adding to his food.

In fact, he has a special formula that we have made up that they are getting on their food daily, besides the vitamin C.

It's 
Bone meal
Lecithin
Nutritional Yeast Flakes
and Garlic (if you chose)

The pups love it!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

i hope its nothin to worry about!!


----------

